
How Google Measures Search Quality - paulsb
http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2008/06/how-google-measures-search-quality.html
======
herdrick
"...Yahoo trumpeted data showing their results were better than Google's.
Well, the Google team was quite amazed, because their data showed just the
opposite: their results were better than Yahoo's... It turns out that Yahoo's
benchmark contained queries drawn from Yahoo search logs, and Google's
benchmark likewise contained queries drawn from Google search logs. The Yahoo
ranking algorithm performed better on the Yahoo benchmark and the Google
algorithm performed better on the Google benchmark."

Really? That's hugely important.

------
Jaytee
This is a fundamental lesson in quality testing. Nothing new, but always good
to be remind of. Plus, it will be more interesting to study the human biases
that often mislead us, and create a paradigm that minimize such biases.

------
tectonic
This is fascinating.

